# Protein Skimmer on sale.



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

I was just at big als, and they have the red sea c-skimmer 1200 on sale for $399. What do you guys think about this one?? is this a good one to get? is that a good price?

http://www.redseafish.com/c-skim.asp


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I've seen this at a few shows now, looks pretty cool but there aren't many reviews on it. Their rating system is a little wacked from 100-300 ? For $400 I would stick with something proven. Check out EuroReef, Octopus, BubbleMagus etc.

Chris


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

myself i like red sea skimmers , but i have to agree with UTC , not proven yet lol
I use redsea prism and have used their berlin tripple pass 250 best skimmer (thats my opinion) lol
It is tho a good price for a newer model


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Skimmers will perform different on each system.

My first skimmer was the coralife superskimmer needlewheel 220 and was ok. I upgraded to a berlin triple pass and seamed to outperform the css. I then decided to take the plunge and get the ER. No comparison in performance and craftsmanship ER dominates the other two


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks for the info guys.. I think I might go with this one though and try it out. I think I like this one. Both BA's stores seem to really like it.

I'm confused about one thing. the whitby store said I needed a small power head to go with it, scarb store said I don't need anything it's good to go as is.

??


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well if your paying 300 it better come with the pump and a darn good one .
I used a mag 5 pump for my skimmer (stupid coralive oner)
but i used a 400gph with the berlin .
you dont know about skimmers? read b4 you buy anything .


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.redseafish.com/languages/95/pdf/C-Skim Manual_gb.pdf

I'm still confused about the pump thing. The berlin ones are on sale at big als too. Do you need another pump to go along with those?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It will be categorized with external skimmers where they all require a separate pump to feed it or "T-d" from the water return line from the aquarium-to-sump line. That particular skimmer I wouldn't use a PH greater than ~300gph. Any higher and you won't get enough contact time, IMHO.

It's not a bad skimmer from the specs but personally I'd hold off as the neck cleaning feature is quite gimmicky to me...from cleaning many a skimmer cup, the video demo doesn't seem to have enough pressure and in an awkward direction to effectively clean the neck, unless you do it at least twice a day.

Here's a YouTube vid and they used the cleaning feature...not alot of the top junk was washed away





IMHO, save up for a better skimmer with a simpler and proven design.


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

wtac said:


> It will be categorized with external skimmers where they all require a separate pump to feed it or "T-d" from the water return line from the aquarium-to-sump line. That particular skimmer I wouldn't use a PH greater than ~300gph. Any higher and you won't get enough contact time, IMHO.
> 
> It's not a bad skimmer from the specs but personally I'd hold off as the neck cleaning feature is quite gimmicky to me...from cleaning many a skimmer cup, the video demo doesn't seem to have enough pressure and in an awkward direction to effectively clean the neck, unless you do it at least twice a day.
> 
> ...


What skimmer do you recommend?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeh i igged my skimmer with a tube and then attached it to a bucket , that was after we tweeked it 

I myself if i get another 60gl+ will go for the berlin tripple pass , and have wtac tweek it again lol 
It was a great skimmer (for me after i tweeked it) with a better pump and more air intake was awesome.
I think UTC suggested the best one but that runs to 1k (ouch)


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> Yeh i igged my skimmer with a tube and then attached it to a bucket , that was after we tweeked it
> 
> I myself if i get another 60gl+ will go for the berlin tripple pass , and have wtac tweek it again lol
> It was a great skimmer (for me after i tweeked it) with a better pump and more air intake was awesome.
> I think UTC suggested the best one but that runs to 1k (ouch)


lol.. 1k?? well that's outta my price range! I'd like to be under 500. I still have to save some money for lighting!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Adding to UTS, you can't beat the build quality and pump performance of ER skimmers. Albeit the pumps are a bit hummy, customer service is top notch should any issues arise. 

Vertex is another decent entry level skimmer. Made in the same factory as ER, they use a Resun NW pump like the Octopus but the same volute to draw in the air as ER. 

If you are going to get the Octopus, get the Extreme. A bit more money but the Sicce pumps are MUCH better than the Resuns in their regular line.

HOB skimmers, hands down Deltec MCE600 or 500. Both use the AquaBee 2000 pumps...better than Sedra, Gen-X, Resun, Atman that other "knock-off" skimmers use...but you are looking at ~$500 retail.

I know Ken @ Sea U Marine carries them (Hwy7/Woodbine) and ORG (Oakville) if you want to be touchy feely with your investment.

HTH


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I hear you


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

I dropped by sea u marine for a quick peek not too long ago but didn't have a lot of time... I'll probably go have a chat with him about the protein skimmers then and get him to show me what he's got.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ken is honest guy to deal with. Discuss your goals of your set-up and he'll steer you in the right direction and progressive steps.

All the best and have fun


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

I went to SeaUMarine again today and talked with Ken. He recommended one he's got which is basically euroreef with a different sticker on it. it's $369 I think he said. It's oversized for a 90gal he said but recommends I go big on the skimmer. He said I don't need any other pumps to go along with it. It comes with eveyrthing I need.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

nickeleye_rt said:


> I went to SeaUMarine again today and talked with Ken. He recommended one he's got which is basically euroreef with a different sticker on it. it's $369 I think he said. It's oversized for a 90gal he said but recommends I go big on the skimmer. He said I don't need any other pumps to go along with it. It comes with eveyrthing I need.


always go big on the skimmer, so many people regret it later on, which is why when I made mine, I went WAY over what I'd need, and it works wonders! however I think I'm going to sell it because the pump (mag24) is a bit too loud for the room it's in, same with the beckett intake


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol .... it may have everything you need like the guy says but usually you have to adjust them to make them better to what suites your needs ....... like noise lol

Yep i agree go big and then adjust the sump size to go with the skimmer ..................do reading on it b4 you buy google it and you can see other peoples issues ....
Good luck!!


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> lol .... it may have everything you need like the guy says but usually you have to adjust them to make them better to what suites your needs ....... like noise lol
> 
> Yep i agree go big and then adjust the sump size to go with the skimmer ..................do reading on it b4 you buy google it and you can see other peoples issues ....
> Good luck!!


thanks guys.


----------

